

Fedora To Eventually Move to Wayland Too - shubhkarman
http://www.osnews.com/story/24029/Fedora_To_Eventually_Move_to_Wayland_Too

======
ghshephard
From the article: "efficient remoting protocols do not look like X"

I'll attest to that. Back in 1999/2000 when I had to administer a 500-700
element network using HPopenView over a 128 Kbit ISDN link, the performance
was "OK", but nothing to write home about. If I had a lot of work to do, I was
often tempted to just head into the office, and work there.

Then, Windows XP+Remote Desktop came in vogue, and the combination of Windows
XP running the HummingBird Client (Exceed was the common X-Server at the
time), accessed via RDP over ISDN, was actually a very successful combination.

Net-Net - While everyone talks about how great X-Windows is from a network-
transparency perspective, I've always had more success with RDP - to the point
of running it on my iPhone/iPad to manage my desktop at work. I'm not even
sure if they make an X-Server for the iPhone. (Edit: of course they do -
<http://www.appstorehq.com/ix11-xserver-iphone-32068/app>)

And VNC is just plain great as well - lots of competition in that ecosystem,
and is hands down the most elegant solution to manage a couple dozen desktops
running in VMware workstation for Windows.

So - Given that X-Windows has always been a bit "kludgy" for Desktop Apps (And
I speak as one who has been using them for well over 10 years, sometimes on a
daily basis for years at a stretch), and has never really been that super as a
remote-access mechanism, has likely held back the adoption of Linux as a
Desktop OS, AND will also likely be still supported even as Wayland starts to
come on board - I say this is a GREAT announcement, and look forward to the
community coming onboard and developing the Wayland ecosystem.

~~~
StavrosK
If you want remote access, NX is much better than pure X (nomachine has some
great tools), and is on par (if not better) than RDP (in my opinion, anyway).
I prefer straight SSH, but this is obviously not the same use case as yours.

------
snotrockets
Finally, something good comes out of the CADT model. With a bit of luck, we'd
get rid of the X Windows System in our own lifetime!

~~~
wmf
Careful what you wish for there. If Wayland truly follows CADT it will be
scrapped before it's finished.

------
aberkowitz
> NVIDIA may not have any plans to support it right now, but I'm pretty sure
> they eventually won't have much of a choice.

Yes, because the large market share of Desktop Linux is influential enough to
get NVIDIA to bend to its will.

~~~
wmf
There must be _some_ reason why Nvidia released Linux drivers and if Wayland
aligns with that reason, Nvidia will adapt.

~~~
nightlifelover
Yes but I still find it kinda dumb that Nvidia is not involved in the decision
making about the future of the Linux desktop, since they were the only ones
which provided working drivers in the last years for Linux.

~~~
dman
Both Intel and AMD/ATI have provided Linux drivers for quite some time now.
Where Nvidis does have pioneering status is in providing solaris and freebsd
drivers.

